# LP&W construction upate video #4



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, 
The latest installment in the ongoing series of you all love so much.. It's better than Gray's Anatomy !!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhhM3KEo3EQ


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave how heavy is Phil? Better hurry up because Trajan over that way needs helping doing his layout too. Seeing that you are experienced. 
Looks good what you have done so far. Keep the videos coming I like the finger pointing part.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Holly told me that, so I keep it there just for you... 
point....point...point...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like you're making great progress Dave. Keep us up to date. 

Chris


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Now that the weather is cooperating again I'm getting a lot done in a day. 

Worry not, updates are forthcoming.


----------

